# Vierne's Mass in C sharp minor



## Animal the Drummer

The director of a choir in which I sing is talking about performing this on Easter Sunday. I'd never even heard *of* it before, never mind heard the music itself. At first blush the idea of a Mass in C sharp minor seems a bit gloomy for a joyful occasion like Easter Sunday. Anybody know the piece?


----------

